# Weird rust like build-up on battery



## craigb (23/4/17)

Was about to do my first battery rewrap when I noticed a strange build up on the top.

LG HG4, been through about 5 months of use. Was still performing perfectly, the old wrap got ripped taking it out of a device. The rip was on the negative base of the battery.

Any advice?


----------



## Raindance (23/4/17)

craigb said:


> Was about to do my first battery rewrap when I noticed a strange build up on the top.
> 
> LG HG4, been through about 5 months of use. Was still performing perfectly, the old wrap got ripped taking it out of a device. The rip was on the negative base of the battery.
> 
> ...


Don't know if I am seeing things but looks like there is a drop of moisture on that rim as well. Is there any possibility your bats could be in contact with any form of condensation? Don't want to scare you but this could be dangerous???

Edit: Could it possibly be leaking from the inside? I would dump it and be to scared to use it again...

Regards


----------



## craigb (23/4/17)

Raindance said:


> Don't know if I am seeing things but looks like there is a drop of moisture on that rim as well. Is there any possibility your bats could be in contact with any form of condensation? Don't want to scare you but this could be dangerous???
> 
> Regards


Definitely bone dry. Could be the edge of the see through wrap you are seeing.


----------



## craigb (23/4/17)

Further info, all that gunk was under the insulator ring.


----------



## GregF (23/4/17)

could be juice?


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/4/17)

Off hand looks like a bit of chemistry leaking. Not common but can happen with lithium batteries, what's it smell like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (23/4/17)

GregF said:


> could be juice?





Feliks Karp said:


> Off hand looks like a bit of chemistry leaking. Not common but can happen with lithium batteries, what's it smell like?


@Feliks Karp as suggested by @GregF , it does smell rather Bronutsy. When I scratch it off with my finger nail, it has a very metallic tang, but also a hint of Bronuts. Which I haven't had in a while but when I did, it was in a device that this battery was used in. There is a good chance I'm making a false connection to the juice though (Bronuts can be quite harsh, bordering on razor blade in flavour)

Just doesn't make sense how it's only under the insulator. The inside of the wrapping had no indication of it.

I went ahead and wrapped it (coincidentally with clear wrapping, "All the better to see you with, my dear") and I charged it. Just took it off the charger now, fully charged and still containing all it's fury within it's metallic confines. No signs whatsoever of the battery body being compromised.

Very odd. Will bench this battery for a little while just to see if anything else comes up.


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/4/17)

Probably just the sweetener in the juice that's crystalised, else the smell would be quite sharp, some people find it sweet others sour but its quite sharp.


----------

